# Grind settings



## Diggerpitt (Jun 21, 2020)

Hi,

I understand different beans require different grind settings due to various reasons.I purchased a couple of different coffee beans from the same roaster.The one takes around 27sec and looks fab the other takes 15 sec.I contacted the roaster who said they are mostly the same bean but in different packaging so should behave the same.Any idea why the one is flowing so much faster than the other.I'm finding it very frustrating.I've tried going finer but it doesn't have much effect to be honest.I went really fine but that turned out awful.

My machine is Gaggia classic with the opv adjustment made and grinder is sage smart grinder pro.

when I grind the two they look exactly the same but behave totally different.

Any ideas??

(17g in 34g out)


----------



## Adam_e91 (Nov 17, 2020)

What's the difference in roast date between them? Stale beans can run very fast.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

When you say a couple of different coffee beans, then mostly the same, what beans are they in each pack?


----------



## Diggerpitt (Jun 21, 2020)

Thank you both for your help.

There are no roast dates on the pack.There are however batch numbers that will give roast dates if requested.

I basically bought an espresso blend a Christmas blend and a third blend.

The Christmas blend behaves as it should really but the other two run very fast.The third blend I bought according to the roaster is the same as the Christmas blend.

I'll put it down to experience I think and just use them up.The roaster can't explain it and seems as confused as I am.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Just because the grind looks the same doesn't mean it is.

Am a little suspicious of not pub locally displaying a roast date, did they tell you what the roast date were . Mostly the same bean ? Mostly the same roast date?

Few reasons why

Some are more fresher than others

Different beans and blend require finer grind

Huge differences in prep between baskets


----------

